# Pure Paws?



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Would love to hear comments on their products good or bad


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle (Jul 5, 2010)

I've used the Volumizing shampoo and I really liked it. It smells nice and it diluted very well in the recirculating bath. I use the Ultra silk cream on myself and on Tre's ears. I just dab my fingertips in it and run it thru our hair  I also use it in the shop for static- had a hard time finding anything that would stop it. So now if I have a dog that is static-y ? I use a little bit and rub it thru their coat and brush and they are ready to scissor. I will have to say that is my fav product of mine- it's the only thing that really works on the static. I rotate thru alot of different shampoos though but it is one that I will probably get again.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've never used it, but their advertisments are odd lol


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I've never used it, but their advertisments are odd lol


Where can I see them  ?


----------



## danbirch (Jan 16, 2011)

*Awesome products!*

I recently saw the Pure Paws video online about grooming a poodle (from a thread on this forum). There was a lot for me to learn from, so I called them, and spoke to Arlene. She was VERY helpful and knowledgeable. I purchased all of the products necessary for a good poodle grooming and couldn't be happier. Just their expert advice was well worth the price of the products! I have purchased several other mfg's products, and never gotten that much knowledge from them. Here is a picture of my poodle 1 wk after starting with the Pure Paws products, and in about another 3 wks, there will be a huge difference (as I will be letting more hair grow out). A big "thank you" to Arlene!








YouTube - Grooming a Poodle


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*pure paws*

You can find it on youtube


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*anyone seen this grooming video on utube*

just seen a thread on this forum "anyone seen this grooming video on utube, its about pure paws, if you want to have a look


----------

